# One Epic album SLEEP '' dopesmoker'' stoner doom legend get this !!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Woaw what a piece of work this album his, incredible please comment ont this or this band, true son of black sabbath...


This band excellent, brilliant!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

be sure to pick up *Thergothon* : stream from the heaven another doom band , this time funeral doom pionners, classic stuff.


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm a huge fan. Sleep is 1998, If you like this, Matt Pike the guitarist, created a band called High On Fire in 1999 that is still playing. This band is solely responsible for my middle age heavy metal infatuation. I've seen them twice - so loud that my dental work begins to hurt. Other stoner, sludge bands I've since fallen for: Weedpecker (!!), Dope Smoker, Lo-Pan, Monolord. 

Matt Pike is a is the maste and monster - no super virtuoso finger tapping or scale shredding; he plays a 9 string guitar, tuned down, amps on 10 - no idea what he's doing to get the sounds in terms of fingerings and chord structure.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

My love of this type of music has been documented in other threads but, yeah, Sleep were great. For those interested, further recommendations include Earth (particularly their second album), Sunn O))), some Melvins (particularly the "Lysol" album) and others. I haven't heard some of the other bands recommended in this thread, will check them out.


----------

